#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Намкха

## _Vlaaadimir_

в одном из ответов по предыдущему  постингу было сказанно , что если намкха сломалась то нужно незамедлительно сжечь
    Я же по рассеянности умудрился её оставить в людном месте, в аэропорту , она была в футляре (естественно с концами  :Frown: 
       Никто не посоветует , есть ли потребность провести какой либо ритуал по этому поводу?
  Вообще , есть ли у Ринпоче какие либо рекомендации
на случай когда теряешь или ломаешь ритуальный предмет или текст с практиками?

----------

